# should i buy it?



## Tracer (Nov 27, 2004)

2003 new Lemond Alpe d'Huez in my size at LBS. leftover from last year. $999.00
steel frame. is this a good deal? anyone on this bike with opinions?
thanks.


----------



## recneps345 (Nov 22, 2004)

fishercat said:


> 2003 new Lemond Alpe d'Huez in my size at LBS. leftover from last year. $999.00
> steel frame. is this a good deal? anyone on this bike with opinions?
> thanks.


hey, I actually am in the exact same situation as you are. I put up posts in other forums and here as well. I got from most it was a good deal and one said a great deal. I tried to negotiate but they were firm. I have done alot of research and inquiring about the quality of the bike itself. Everyone has given really positive feedback on the bike. Good luck.


----------



## Tracer (Nov 27, 2004)

so are you going to buy the bike?
i think I'm going to get the one at my LBS.


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

Get them to throw in some pedals or a helmet to seal the deal. Nice bike at a very good price. First it has to be the right fit,forsure.


----------



## recneps345 (Nov 22, 2004)

fishercat said:


> so are you going to buy the bike?
> i think I'm going to get the one at my LBS.


I got off work early today and it is 70 and sunny. I am really getting the itch to just go for it. Ill keep you posted and you do the same. Good luck


----------



## jakerson (Jun 15, 2004)

Get a room already


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

fishercat said:


> 2003 new Lemond Alpe d'Huez in my size at LBS. leftover from last year. $999.00
> steel frame. is this a good deal? anyone on this bike with opinions?
> thanks.


$1K for an '03 model with Lemond's entry-level steel frame, a 105 group (I assume it's stock) and an entry level wheelset....I'd call it a decent deal, but not incredible. 

The AdH is a nice bike. Lemond does well with steel, the frames ride well, a 105 group is very solid, and Trek has a good reputation for their warranty policies. Can't speak to the Matrix wheels (but note they're using Tiagra hubs to cut costs a bit - nothing wrong with that; Tiagra is good stuff).

If you're buying it because you love the bike, then buy it, enjoy it, and don't look back. If you really just think the bike is OK, and your main motivation is the sale price, there are somewhat better deals to be had online and occasionally at local shops, or you can get way more bang for the buck by buying used.


----------



## Tracer (Nov 27, 2004)

reynolds 853 is entry level??


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

fishercat said:


> reynolds 853 is entry level??


For Lemond's line, it was. In 2003, they had 853 Pro, which was all 853, and what they called 853 Select, which was a mix of 853 and 631. Look at the bike archive for 2003 on lemondbikes.com, and you can see how they stacked their frames.

That doesn't mean there's anything wrong with it - those frames rode fine.In fact, frames made out of lesser grade steel - a friend has a bike made from 520 - also ride fine. Some people would say you couldn't tell the difference betwen 853 Pro and 853 Select, others would say that the 853 Select wasn't as stiff. I don't think I ever rode an 853 Select bike, so I can't say personally, and we often tend to overanalyze these things. 

Like I said, if you love the bike, and it fits you, buy it and don't look back.


----------



## Max-Q (Feb 6, 2004)

Well, did you buy it?


----------



## Tracer (Nov 27, 2004)

I ended up going with the new sarthe. fell in love with the looks of it, rides like a dream


----------

